# Formula de Potencia



## electro-nico (Ene 3, 2008)

ola amigoss! como va.. bueno les cuento que tengo una duda sobre la formula de potencia me abian dicho que era p: t x c... pero la verdad es que no se si es asi. Por que se tiene que tner en cuenta si el parlante es de 4 o 8 ohms

estoy en lo sierto?
no entindo mucho del tema..
graciass..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

De la formula basica de potencia W = V * I 
Donde:
W = Potencia
V = Tension
I = Intensidad

Llegas a W = (V * V) / R
Donde W = Potencia
V = Tension de salida 
R = Impedancia de carga (Impedancia del parlante)

Todo esto para una tension senoidal o lo mas parecida a esta posible. No vale medir con musica.


----------

